

Reddit revolt is harassment dressed up as free speech - halfimmortal
http://america.aljazeera.com/opinions/2015/7/redditrevolt-is-harassment-dressed-up-as-free-speech.html

======
socceroos
Poorly disguised communism. I'm disappointed.

